# Cheap lodging near Snowshoe WV?



## JakeTurnipseed (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,

Planning on making snowshoe my weekend home this winter, never been before but hear the resort lodging is expensive. 

Does anyone know of a reasonable deal close by? 

Thanks!

David


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

mm if you go non-holiday's its not bad if you have another person to go with it would be around 50 a night, If you are serious about going a lot might be worth it to pick up a season pass and save $$ on the lodging.. They just had a deal on 4nights with 4days lift tickets and it would upgrade to a season pass..


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

There really isn't anything close by to the actual mountain. The cheapest lodging is at the bottom of the mountain at the snowshoe inn. I go every year, and have stayed at the bottom once. The only problem with staying at the bottom is that if they get a really big storm during the late night/early morning, you could get stuck at the bottom. That happend to me the one year I stayed at the bottom We missed one whole day because they couldn't keep the road up the mountain clear. From then on, I've always stayed at the top, it's worth it.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Marlington Motor Inn


----------



## Crimzn (Jan 8, 2012)

Your best bet is to google or tripadvisor for private cabin rentals. Believe me, there are a ton around the area. If you plan on coming on a regular basis, you could probably befriend the landlord and setup some kind of reduced rate plan.


----------

